# Traps



## JUNKYARD (Jan 25, 2011)

So i have made my mind up that i need more than 6 110 conibear's. 
My primary targets are muskrat and mink . I was wondering what you guy's would suggest on getting.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

120s, 160s, and 1.5 coils or long springs if you like them.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

In the right location it's hard to beat a couple of colony traps.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have some 2 dozen duke 110s right now. I personally wouldnt spend the extra money to buy victors. I have 6 120s to. Those are victors and I like those as well. But the end result is the same with the 110s and the 120s.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

If you are trapping pond/lake edges or ditches, 110's in whatever flavor you like (brand). If you are trapping huts, then I would recommend 1.5 coilsprings. Reason being they do a great job drowning rats, mink, and **** off huts. And they can be used for many different purposes such as pocket sets and dryland fox trapping. 1.5CS's are a very versatile trap. I myself prefer the duke 110 mags and the duke 1.5cs's . They work great for me, and I am also a cheapskate as the dukes are the cheapest out there. The only thing I have noticed is that the springs on the 110 mags are starting to get a bit weak on some that I bought 5 years ago. Fine for rats still... questionable on a mink.


----------



## Zark (Jan 1, 2012)

What is the difference between the duke 110 and the duke 110 mag?
Also when buying #220 conibears, is it worth buying the more expensive ones or doesn't price translate into quality? Thanks


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

160's all the way. remove one spring and toss it in the corner with the 110's.:lol: seriously i have a couple dozen 110 magnums and they do have their place but i would take a single spring 160 over anything else.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

wild bill said:


> 160's all the way. remove one spring and toss it in the corner with the 110's.:lol: seriously i have a couple dozen 110 magnums and they do have their place but i would take a single spring 160 over anything else.


I agree 100%. Also the new #150 Bridgers are good.

The difference between the duke 110 and 110 mag is that the jaws close tighter on the mag. Which is worth it in my opinion, because you can sometimes get a rat by the tail or just a pinch of fur. Iv'e had it happen.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

I too went with a dozen Bridger 155's this year, they make a heck of a rat, mink, fisher and martin trap. I think they are a little small for ***** but work well on the rest of the critters, they sure do pack a wollup.


----------

